# Bilder vom 3:2 ins 4:3 format konvertieren lassen?



## NicePF (26. Juli 2004)

Hi Mitglieder, ich habe eine kleine Frage (bei der ich nicht weiß, in welches Forum sie passt, von daher habe ich sie mal hier reingestellt)

Ich habe über meine Digitalkamera Bilder im Format 3:2 und möchte diese automatisch ins 4:3 Format konvertieren lassen, sprich links und rechts einen kleinen Rand abschneiden.

Wisst ihr, ob es hierfür ein Tool gibt? Als weitere Möglichkeit wäre eventuell eine Automatisierung in Photoshop möglich (weiß nur noch nicht wie ich das anstellen soll.)

Weiß jemand ob's da Möglichkeiten gibt?

Gruß Nice


----------



## Ellie (26. Juli 2004)

Hallo NicePF,

ja, das müsste in PShop möglich sein. Guck doch mal in der Online-Hilfe unter "Aktionen", Aufzeichnen von Aktionen, da steht detailliert beschrieben wie man Arbeitsgänge automatisieren und später dann z.B. auf alle Dateien eines Ordners anwenden kann.

Würde mich interessieren ob es funktioniert,

Ellie


----------



## Semostar (9. August 2004)

Wieviele Pixel hat denn das Ausgangsformat und die Auflösung... Ich würde Dir mal ein Droplet basteln...
 Welches Endformat soll es haben?


Grüße,

Semo


----------



## hotschen (17. August 2004)

Hallo.
Das geht perfekt mit Photocutter.
war in der 1.xVersion noch Freeware, jetzt Shareware.
Geht zwar nicht automatisch, aber du willst ja sicher auch nicht jedes Bild "gleich" beschneiden.

gruß hotschen


----------



## möp (17. August 2004)

Gib beim  Freustellungswerkzeug doch einfach die Werte 4:3 an und zieh es auf - dann müsstest du bei deinem Format sein.
mfg
möp


----------

